# Canon Refurbished Sales



## Renaissance (Mar 13, 2014)

Hello,

I was wondering what canon's refurbished sales was like last year around Spring/Easter time?

I know they had 20% off during the Thanksgiving - Christmas season, are there any big sales
that usually come up early in 2013?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 13, 2014)

No one knows.
We see sales when inventory is too high, you can see the inventory at CPW http://www.canonpricewatch.com/canon-refurb-stock-tracker/

Since the Canon fiscal year ends December 31, the big sales are from Sept thru December. This is based on inventory levels, Canon and most companies reduce inventory at the end of their accounting year to boost sales figures for the year, and to avoid any inventory taxes.


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 13, 2014)

I haven't figured out any pattern other than the Holidays, either, but I wonder if they're holding off until the refurb 800mm lens(es) sell/are sold... If you really want something, sign up for an alert on canonpricewatch.com and pray you get the email and are able to buy it before someone else does. It took me two years to get a refurb TS-E 24II at the discount and the sad thing is that I beat another CR member to it! Most times I'm able to get it in my cart but by the time I check out it's out of stock. Your best bet is to watch for the sale, then sign up for an alert and hope you get it when they refresh the inventory during the sale, which usually happens once or twice.


----------



## EricFiskCGD (Mar 14, 2014)

Have anyone taken advantage of these sales and if so, how's the quality of their lenses that have been Refurbished?


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 14, 2014)

EricFiskCGD said:


> Have anyone taken advantage of these sales and if so, how's the quality of their lenses that have been Refurbished?


I've bought multiple cameras and lenses and all have been in brand new to excellent condition.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Mar 14, 2014)

Hmmm...not to derail the thread too much, but anyone bought from LensAuthory.com? Specifically a 70-200 f/2.8 IS v2 with their 7.5-8 rating? While I trust them (since they're really LensRentals sales arm), is any tiny bits of front-element scratches really as minor as they imply?


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 17, 2014)

Drizzt321 said:


> Hmmm...not to derail the thread too much, but anyone bought from LensAuthory.com? Specifically a 70-200 f/2.8 IS v2 with their 7.5-8 rating? While I trust them (since they're really LensRentals sales arm), is any tiny bits of front-element scratches really as minor as they imply?


I'm curious about this as well, but have found their prices to be high for what they have, and would rather pay the same for a Canon refurbished lens - but they do have sales. While I can say that the lenses I've rented from them are well maintained, I'm leery to buy a "rental" lens just as I would be leery of buying a former rental car.


----------



## Random Orbits (Mar 17, 2014)

Really it comes down to the price/value, just like everything else. The amount of wear that a lens has is based on how popular it is. The nice thing about LensAuthority is that they check out the lens before selling them for decenteredness, resolution etc. It saves a bit of time checking it out.

I purchased a 100-400L from them during a Black Friday sale for 950. It was rated 8-8.5. The lens body was in excellent shape and the front/rear elements were clean. The lenshood is a bit looser than a new lens' because of the wear, and the bottom of the lens foot was scuffed up (all of it was disclosed in the lens description), so I got what I thought I was going to get.

All things being equal, I'd rather get Canon refurbed units for the same price (better warranty, etc.), but not all lenses are available there. I almost got my MP-E 65 from LensAuthority (they sold out during a sale), and I got the 100-400L and I'm happy with what I got for the price I got it.

Small scratches in the coating don't affect image quality significantly but it does affect resale value. It might be worth waiting for a 8.5 or another unit that has cleaner glass for that reason alone.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Mar 17, 2014)

Random Orbits said:


> Really it comes down to the price/value, just like everything else. The amount of wear that a lens has is based on how popular it is. The nice thing about LensAuthority is that they check out the lens before selling them for decenteredness, resolution etc. It saves a bit of time checking it out.
> 
> I purchased a 100-400L from them during a Black Friday sale for 950. It was rated 8-8.5. The lens body was in excellent shape and the front/rear elements were clean. The lenshood is a bit looser than a new lens' because of the wear, and the bottom of the lens foot was scuffed up (all of it was disclosed in the lens description), so I got what I thought I was going to get.
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing. I'm not so worried about resale value. Not on a workhorse lens like the 70-200. Although I just dashed my thought of getting one in the next couple of months when I didn't set myself a hard limit on the amount of money I would spend doing my wine tasting in Santa Maria this weekend...let's just say 2 1/2 cases. I hit 11 tasting rooms though! Great times, lots of interesting wine.


----------



## Renaissance (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks for the replies!

There's a great sale just went on 

I have purchased refurbished from canon several times, bodies + lenses that seemed brand new,
and easy returns.


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 28, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Drizzt321 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm...not to derail the thread too much, but anyone bought from LensAuthory.com? Specifically a 70-200 f/2.8 IS v2 with their 7.5-8 rating? While I trust them (since they're really LensRentals sales arm), is any tiny bits of front-element scratches really as minor as they imply?
> ...



If you figure they've rented the lens for two years, and they didn't pay full retail for it to begin with...then how is it fair that they then charge more for a used lens, that has been shipped many times, and handled/used by many users...than most other single owner/user lenses are selling theirs for on ebay and elsewhere? Who cares if they check it over, if the thing is so worn that they don't want to rent it out anymore, then how much life does the focusing mechanism and rails have left? This is besides the nicks on the front element, and the many scratches all over the lens body and its hood (and the accumulated internal dust...let's not forget that). And the fact that the lens mount has been in and out of a camera body more times than a lady of the night when a warship comes into port?


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 28, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> No one knows.
> We see sales when inventory is too high, you can see the inventory at CPW http://www.canonpricewatch.com/canon-refurb-stock-tracker/
> 
> Since the Canon fiscal year ends December 31, the big sales are from Sept thru December. This is based on inventory levels, Canon and most companies reduce inventory at the end of their accounting year to boost sales figures for the year, and to avoid any inventory taxes.



Very interesting point.


----------

